# Summer



## fly boy (Jun 15, 2009)

hey guys since summer has come to my district i will not be on as much but come the school year i will be back (and hopefully for all of us a better typer)
I would like to say a few things
Charles i am sorry about that don't look at the light thing i wasn't really thinking
To all that are looking forward to my AMTRACK pics that might come late june to mid july and i will need help posting pics then.


thanks for accepting me into this great group of people.

signing off for now this is flyboy.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 15, 2009)

Have a great summer buddy and take care!


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 15, 2009)

Have a good one bud.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 15, 2009)

Take care, enjoy your summer.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 15, 2009)

Have a great summer FB. Stay out of trouble.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 15, 2009)

flyboy, its great you apologized.

Have fun this summer!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 15, 2009)

I missed the post that caused all the hubbub fly boy but it was good of you to apologize. 
I know that can be a hard thing to do, especially on a public forum like this one.

Have a great summer.

Wheelsup


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 15, 2009)

Take care, and have a blast!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 16, 2009)

Send some of that summer stuff over here it's a bit cold......you can enjoy some of it first though...


----------



## 20317 (Jun 16, 2009)

havent been here long, but enjoy your break and best of british.


----------



## Amsel (Jun 16, 2009)

Take care fly boy, have a great summer vacation!


----------



## v2 (Jun 16, 2009)

Have a great summer mate!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2009)

With all here. Have a nice summer time.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2009)

Good for you apologising. Enjoy your summer.


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 18, 2009)

Enjoy your summer Flyboy.


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Enjoy your summer! They go by quickly!


----------



## beaupower32 (Jun 19, 2009)

Messy1 said:


> Enjoy your summer! They go by quickly!




Yeah, then you graduate high school and realize there are no summer vacations in the real world.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 19, 2009)

beaupower32 said:


> Yeah, then you graduate high school and realize there are no summer vacations in the real world.





too true.


Wheelsup


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Enjoy your summer , bud. Take care and land back here soon.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 24, 2009)

We may (and will!) give you a hard time about your spelling/grammar, but nobody's gonna deny it took some nads (and a healthy portion of maturity) to make a public apology.  Have a great summer off, stay safe and stay sane! (two outta three ain't bad, though)


----------



## plan_D (Jun 24, 2009)

Summer? What the hell is that?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 24, 2009)

Welcome to the world of work, paying bills and more work!


----------



## plan_D (Jun 24, 2009)

It's a good life really, and you know it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 24, 2009)

plan_D said:


> It's a good life really, and you know it.



What are you talking about! I want my wife to get a rich job, so I can stay at home and tend to my tomato garden!


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jun 24, 2009)

Have a great summer!


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 12, 2009)

fly boy said:


> hey guys since summer has come to my district i will not be on as much but come the school year i will be back (and hopefully for all of us a better typer)
> I would like to say a few things
> Charles i am sorry about that don't look at the light thing i wasn't really thinking
> To all that are looking forward to my AMTRACK pics that might come late june to mid july and i will need help posting pics then.
> ...



.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 12, 2009)

U gonna wear that .gif out!!


----------



## Maglar (Jul 13, 2009)

Matt, it will never get old to me!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 13, 2009)

Awwww Matt misses him. How cute is that ? 


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 13, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Awwww Matt misses him. How cute is that ?
> 
> 
> Wheels


Damn Wheelsup...nothing like calling down the thunder, eh, buddy?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 13, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Damn Wheelsup...nothing like calling down the thunder, eh, buddy?


Not the intention but we'll see ??


Wheels


----------



## Maglar (Jul 13, 2009)

He did promise us a return when school starts..


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 13, 2009)

Maglar said:


> He did promise us a return when school starts..


According to his original post it should be happening soon.




He mentioned late June or mid July with some Amtrac pics. 


Wheels


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 13, 2009)

I never get tired of seeing that shovel clip.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 13, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Awwww Matt misses him. How cute is that ?
> 
> 
> Wheels



Sweet and cute at the same time mate....



GrauGeist said:


> Damn Wheelsup...nothing like calling down the thunder, eh, buddy?



Anything for a bit of a excitement, during an otherwise dull day....



wheelsup_cavu said:


> Not the intention but we'll see ??
> 
> 
> Wheels



Yup, we'll see....bet that you're doing this for kicks!


----------



## fly boy (Aug 5, 2009)

guess whos back with weapon's and grammar.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 5, 2009)

fly boy said:


> guess whos back with weapon's and grammar.


Or would that be:
*Guess who's back, with weapons and grammar?*


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 5, 2009)

Shouldn't it be weapons, Grammar, and punctuation?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 5, 2009)

...and with an attitude? Matt will get bored, grumpy, kranky, if he doesn't get to use his shovel!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 5, 2009)

fly boy said:


> guess whos back with weapon's and grammar.


----------

